# fail to build vlc with qt4



## SIFE (Sep 13, 2010)

hi all ,
i have problem few a days ago to build some ports in FreeBSD 8.1 release/AMD64 ,one of theme is vlc ,i got this error :

```
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.4/modules/gui/qt4'
  CXX    libqt4_plugin_la-qt4.lo
  CXX    libqt4_plugin_la-menus.lo
  CXX    libqt4_plugin_la-main_interface.lo
In file included from /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/QTreeWidget:1In file included from /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/QTreeWidget:1,
                 from ./components/preferences_widgets.hpp:41In file included from /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/QTreeWidget:1,
                 from ./components/preferences_widgets.hpp:41,
                 from ./components/preferences_widgets.hpp:41,
                 from ./components/open_panels.hpp:35,
                 from ./components/open_panels.hpp:35,
                 from dialogs/open.hpp:36,
                 from ./dialogs/open.hpp:36,
                 from dialogs_provider.hpp:36,
                 from ./dialogs_provider.hpp:36,
                 from menus.cpp:42,
                 from components/playlist/playlist.hpp:35:
,
                 from main_interface.cpp:42/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qtreewidget.h:46:43::
 /usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qtreewidget.h:46:43:error:  QtGui/qtreewidgetitemiterator.h: No such file or directory,
                 from ./components/open_panels.hpp:35
,
                 from dialogs/open.hpp:36,
                 from dialogs_provider.hpp:36,
                 from qt4.cpp:35:
/usr/local/include/qt4/QtGui/qtreewidget.h:46:43: error: QtGui/qtreewidgetitemiterator.h: No such file or directory
error: QtGui/qtreewidgetitemiterator.h: No such file or directory
qt4.cpp:477:2: warning: #warning BUG!
gmake[6]: *** [libqt4_plugin_la-qt4.lo] Error 1
gmake[6]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[6]: *** [libqt4_plugin_la-menus.lo] Error 1
gmake[6]: *** [libqt4_plugin_la-main_interface.lo] Error 1
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.4/modules/gui/qt4'
gmake[5]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.4/modules/gui/qt4'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.4/modules/gui'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.4/modules/gui'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.4/modules'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.4'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 14, 2010)

FWIW, you can deselect qt4 in 

```
make config
```
vlc (the port directory)


----------



## SIFE (Sep 14, 2010)

i did ,but result is vlc with out gui !


----------



## EdGe (Sep 14, 2010)

Greetings.


			
				SIFE said:
			
		

> ```
> /usr/local/include/qt4/[color="RoyalBlue"]QtGui/qtreewidget.h[/color]:46:43: error: [color="Purple"]QtGui/qtreewidgetitemiterator.h[/color]: No such file or directory
> ```


The not found file QtGui/qtreewidgetitemiterator.h is provided by the build dependency
x11-toolkits/qt4-gui and since the complainant QtGui/qtreewidget is also provided by
that port, it's possible that it was not proper installed. You should consider to reinstall. 
Before doing so take care to have the latest ports tree and all ports updated.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 14, 2010)

now it build successfully .


----------

